# Mein Alpenflopp



## irwisch (19. August 2006)

Wir sind mit einer Gruppe aus dem Fitnesstudio gefahren. Das ganze wurde von unserem Fitnesstrainer organisiert. Er hat schon so ca 5 Alpen-X geführt so das wir uns da auch nichts dabei gedacht haben.
Aber das ganze war soooo schlecht organisiert das wir am 4 Tag abgebrochen haben und mit dem Zug nach Hause sind.

Es fing damit an das, wenn man morgens wissen wollte wieviel km und Höhenmeter es sind die Antwort bekam. " Es könnten so ca. 50 oder 55 oder könnten auch mehr sein Höhenmeter? Na so 1450.
Direkt nach 5 Meter ging es in den ersten krassen Berg.
Gleich nach der ersten Kurve war der Tourguide nicht mehr gesehen.
Wenn ich meinen Schatz nicht gehabt hätte, der mich super motiviert hat, wär ich gleich nach dem ersten abend nach hause gefahren.
Es iost nämlich ziemlcih frustrierend wenn man irgendwo in der Pampa steht und nicht weiß wo man hin muss.  
Um 17 haben wir dann die erste Pause gemacht, wo wir dann auch das erste mal an diesem Tag was vernünftiges gegessen haben.  
Um 20:30 waren wir dann im Hotel obwohl ca.17 geplant war!??
Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun das es eine Panne gab. Es war einfach nur schlecht geplant. Auch kann es nicht dariin liegen das die letzten zu langsam waren und der Tourguide den Fitnesstand nicht wusste. Wir haben nämlich alle zusammen vorher ca. ein halbes Jahr draussen trainiert.

Und so ging das die ganzen Tage weiter. Eine Katastrophe jagte die nächste. 

An einem Tag waren wir so auf ca 1400. Es hiess dann wir haben noch ca. 300 Höhenmeter vor uns! 
Na gut. Kein Thema also nicht wie los. Ich mal wie immer hinten. Geradelt und geradelt (alles auf Aspahlt und von Motorrädern sehr stark befahrene Straße)
aber irgendwie kam man dem Ziel nicht näher. Nach ca. 5 km bergauf habe ich dann meinen Schatz getroffen der auf mich gewartet. Der hat dann mal unseren Tourguide angerufen und der meinte die Hütte läg auf 2300. Leicht verschätzt. Auf dem ganzen Stück waren es 8km und 1300 HM.
Ohne das was wir vorher schon hoch gefahren sind. 
Und das sollte laut Toubeschreibung unsere leichteste Etappe werden.
Und so gehts weiter...
Fortsetzung folgt denn die richtigen Brüller kommen noch..


----------



## Subraid (19. August 2006)

irwisch schrieb:
			
		

> Fortsetzung folgt denn die richtigen Brüller kommen noch..



Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (20. August 2006)

Servus,
wo sind sie den die BRÜLLER?


----------



## HB76 (20. August 2006)

hab da was gehört, war es ein brüller?


----------



## jam123 (20. August 2006)

hehe ... bin ja echt gespannt. hatte grad diese woche ne kleine alpentour hinter mir. fuhr einfach n'roadbook ab - so viel asphalt hab ich das ganze jahr nicht abgeradelt ...  ... nicht peinlicheres als mit nem all-mountain auf asphalt - und dazu von rr überholt zu werden .... hahaha <- der brüller


----------



## Skywalker99 (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

na das muss ja der volle ALPTRAUM gewesen sein!

Hatte meine erste Alpenüberquerung im Juni geschaft, aber OHNE die erfahrenen Guids die laufend ein Auge auf einen Alpen-Neuling wie mich gehabt haben wäre mein 5 Jähriger Traum nicht so PERFEKT abgelaufen.

Und genau deswegen kann ich das Team von:

www.trans-atlas.de

mit voller Überzeugung weiterempfehlen! 

Andy und Dirk kennen die Alpen sehr gut, Perfekte Planung, Tagesziehle (Hm-Km) wie abgesprochen/geplant, keine DEPRESSIVEN Falschabbieger - die viel Kraft und Ehrgeiz kosten!

Fazit: Ich habe jeden Moment in den ALPEN dank der beiden Super Guids von www.trans-atlas.de genossen und sehne mich schon nach der nächsten Trans-Alp mit den beiden.

MfG


----------



## checkb (20. August 2006)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## z-martin (20. August 2006)

HB76 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da was gehört, war es ein brüller?




Moment, ich bin zwar spät dran, aber ich glaub dass ich das echo gehört habe.


----------



## ik23 (20. August 2006)

Is jetzt irgendwie im Kommen, sowas als Fortsetzungsgeschichte aufzuziehen. Vielleicht zuviele TELENOVELAS (wie ich das Wort hasse) gesehen?


----------



## z-martin (20. August 2006)

naja, vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal abwarten, eventuell kommen ja wirklich ncoht schlimme Sachen.

Also, Bühne frei für irwisch


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2006)

vielleicht steht's ja auch schon längst an anderer stelle geschrieben ...

tolle menschen seid ihr alle übrigens. hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subraid (20. August 2006)

x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht steht's ja auch schon längst an anderer stelle geschrieben ...



Hab's gefunden



			
				x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> tolle menschen seid ihr alle übrigens. hut ab!



Warum? Hat mich wirklich interessiert wann / wie es weiter ging, auch wenn ich ihrer Schilderung manchmal nicht ganz folgen konnte.


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2006)

dich hatte ich auch nicht gemeint (sollte klar sein).


----------



## thof (20. August 2006)

Was heult die überhaupt hier rum, hat doch ihren Schatz zum Ausheulen


----------



## Haunert (20. August 2006)

Kann ich mir die Heinies aus dem Fitnessstudio so richtig vorstellen.
Ist doch ganz normal - das aus einer 70km 2000hm mal ne 3000 hm und mehr Tour wird wenn man den nächsten Pass noch mitnehmen muss - weil man auf eine Übenachtung im Freien nicht eingerichtet ist!
Das macht doch die ganze Sache erst interresant - wenn man in der Dämmerung noch unterwegs ist - kein Zimmer - kein Bier weit und breit !


----------



## ik23 (20. August 2006)

Diagnose: Lobdefizit


----------



## Anaxagore (20. August 2006)

telenovela? könnt man dazu sagen, was soll dieser schei*?

entweder man sagt, was man zu sagen hat, oder man lässt es ganz...

ich könnt ja auch fragen brockenweise hier überall beantworten, gehts noch?  

wenn du es nicht einmal schaffst hier einen vollendeten text hinzuschreiben, dann könnte man auch auf die idee kommen, dass die tour gar nicht so schlimm war, sondern du einfach viel zu schnell aufgibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (20. August 2006)

irwisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind mit einer Gruppe aus dem Fitnesstudio gefahren. Das ganze wurde von unserem Fitnesstrainer organisiert. Er hat schon so ca 5 Alpen-X geführt so das wir uns da auch nichts dabei gedacht haben.
> Aber das ganze war soooo schlecht organisiert das wir am 4 Tag abgebrochen haben und mit dem Zug nach Hause sind.
> 
> Es fing damit an das, wenn man morgens wissen wollte wieviel km und Höhenmeter es sind die Antwort bekam. " Es könnten so ca. 50 oder 55 oder könnten auch mehr sein Höhenmeter? Na so 1450.
> ...




Das Ganze wäre "schöner" ohne Schreibfehler zu lesen. Erst denken dann schreiben, auch wenn man aufgeregt ist...


----------



## Monsterwade (20. August 2006)

Ich dakte hir gehts um Alpcroserfarung und nit um shreibfeler?


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dakte hir gehts um Alpcroserfarung und nit um shreibfeler?


 
Tach zusammen,

dies deckt auch meine Ansicht.

Jetzt seid nicht so spießig und oberlehrerhaft.
Da war jemand zu Recht gefrustet und hat ihrem Frust Luft gemacht.

OK, Teil 2 wurde an anderer Stelle gepostet,
aber vielleicht lag das auch an den zz. Antworten auf das Eröffnungsposting,
welche der Threadstarterin (verständlicherweise) die weitere Schreibelust geraubt haben.

Habt Ihr jetzt noch irgendwas zu sagen/schreiben,
was konkret mit dieser Alpencrosserfahren zu tun hat,
oder nicht?

Wenn ja, gut!
Wenn nein, dann lasst es. Danke!

VG Martin


----------



## irwisch (20. August 2006)

Hallöchen! 
Hier dann mal die Fortsetzung! (Und sorry für die Tippfehler)

Nach dem wir dann auf 2300 m angekommen waren gings es zum Glück nur noch abwärts.  
Sind dann runter in das Dorf wo angeblich unsere Pension liegt. Im Dorf angekommen. Ich:" Hallo! Können sie mir mal sagen wo die Pension .... liegt.
Typ im Reisebüro mit großen Augen. Na da müssen ca. 25 km nauf!
Ich: Kurz vorm zusammen brechen. Danke. 
Da sind wir mal glatt 25 km an der Pension vorbei gerauscht!  

25 km zurück das würde mal ca 3 Stunden dauern.
ZUm Glück konnte ein Taxi organisiert werden und die Räder konnten wir ca 2 km weiter in einer Garage unterstellen.  
Das Taxi kostete mal eben 80 Euro (inklusive Fahrt morgens wieder runter)
Unser Guide meinte die Wirtin hätte im die falsche Adresse gegeben und für ihn war klar das wir 8 Teilnehmer das zahlen.  
Habe mal bei der Pension auf der HP nachgeguckt und da steht natürlich die genaue Adresse drin mit sogar der Höhenangabe des Ortes,
Vielleicht liege ich da ja falsch, aber es ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt,wenn der Guide mal auf die HP's guckt oder??
Zumal er ja angeblich alle Pensionen selber gebucht hat. Was sich aber auch als falsch rausgestellt hat!
Na ja , nach dem der Schock einigermaßen überwunden war, freute man sich erst mal aufs Hotel. 
Neeeein, er denkt doch nicht etwa das wir ins Hotel kommen und alles gut ist.
Wir waren 6 Leute die ein Doppelzimmer gebucht hatten und was kriegen wir??    eine Ferienwohnung mit einem Bad und einem Wc! Und das alles für viiiiieeeel Geld.
Da war dann auch der Punkt erreicht!
Abends haben wir (ich und mein Freund) mit dem Guide gesprochen und die Punkte aufgezählt die uns nicht passten aber wir stießen nur auf taube Ohren.
Ab da war dannn auch mein Freund der Buh-Mann in der Truppe.

Wir wollten aber noch nicht sofort aufgeben und wollten noch mal ne Nacht darüber schlafen und haben zu Bedingung gestellt das wir ab jetz jeden Tag in die Karten einsehen können um zu wissen was auf uns zu kommt!
Nächster Morgen wir haben entschieden mal nen Tag außen rum zu fahren und mal ne Tag aussetzen.
Tramin war das Tagesziel. Wollten wissen auf wieviel Höhenmeter Tramin liegt.
Tourguide meinte es liegt höher als Bozen. Sollten von irgendwo aus mit der bahn hin fahren und blabla...... (Später stellte sich heraus das auch das nicht stimmte) War für uns auch nicht mehr wichtig da wir für uns entschieden haben ab Bozen nach Hause zu fahren.

Und jetzt noch ein paar Sachen die sich auf der Tour ereignet haben.

Sind spät abend auf ner Hütte angekommen. Tourguide spricht mit dem Wirt der auch Biker ist. Der Wirt meint das wir für die Strecke die wir noch vor uns hatten noch mindestens 3 Stunden brauchen.  
Es war schon nach 18 Uhr.
Also vorm Dunkel werden gar nicht mehr zu schaffen.
Sind dann die vom Wirt empfohlene Strecke gefahren.
Die führte von Österreich nach Italien über einen Privatweg der vom Besitzer streng bewacht wurde. (Stand auch mal ein Breicht in ner Fahrradzeitung)
Sind dann über Zäune und Wiesen! das war das Beste Stück der ganzen Tour!!! Irgendwann gings aber gar nicht weiter! 
Ich fragte dann den Guide in welche Himmelsrichtung wir denn müssten, denn dann hätte man ja ungefähr die grobe Richtung.
Da stellte sich dann raus das unser Guide damit gar nichts anfangen konnte und keine Hmmelsrichtungen bestimmen konnte. 
Dazu kommt noch das er die ganze Zeit nach einem Dörfchen gesucht hat, was der Fluß war an dem wir die ganze zeit entlang liefen.  

So das war unser erster Alpen-X


----------



## z-martin (20. August 2006)

Das ist aber wirklich ******* gelaufen.
Konnte man das nicht schon in der Vorbereitungsphase erkennen, dass der Typ keine Ahnung hat?

Naja, vielleicht startest du nochmal einen Versuch mit (hoffentlich) besserer Planung und mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Astaroth (20. August 2006)

Servus,
oh den "bösen" Bauern und seine Frau kenne ich seit diesem Jahr auch   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## jam123 (20. August 2006)

Hey ... lass dich nicht entmutigen. Die Alpen musst du mal per Bike richtig geniessen. Das nächste Mal selber organisieren - Literatur gibt's ja zu Hauf und im IBC Forum mal nach Infos fragen ...


----------



## Cooler (21. August 2006)

Für was gibst eigentlich GPS Geräte ? Um den Weg zu finden


----------



## ik23 (21. August 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> Für was gibst eigentlich GPS Geräte ? Um den Weg zu finden


  Sollst hier nicht lästern, sonst wird dat Ding zugemacht.


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. August 2006)

@Irwisch:
Das war ja echt ein 'coole' Tour, die du bestimmt nicht mehr vergessen wirst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (21. August 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> Für was gibst eigentlich GPS Geräte ? Um den Weg zu finden


 
Genau diese Einstellung ist der wohl schlimmste Auswuchs des Transalp-Hypes. Sich unter unvorhersehbaren Bedingungen auf Technik zu verlassen, die zu komplex ist, als das wir deren System berherrschen könnten, kann verdammt unangenehm werden. Um mal philosophisch zu werden: Schon in meinen Alltag zieht die Macht der (Elektro-)Technik mit vielen Vorteilen aber eben auch vielen Nachteilen ein, das muss auf dem Alpencross nicht auch noch sein. Oder um es stammtischlastig auszudrücken: Eine Tour nur nach GPS fahren ist doch was für Schattenparker  !


----------



## jam123 (21. August 2006)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Genau diese Einstellung ist der wohl schlimmste Auswuchs des Transalp-Hypes. Sich unter unvorhersehbaren Bedingungen auf Technik zu verlassen, die zu komplex ist, als das wir deren System berherrschen könnten, kann verdammt unangenehm werden. Um mal philosophisch zu werden: Schon in meinen Alltag zieht die Macht der (Elektro-)Technik mit vielen Vorteilen aber eben auch vielen Nachteilen ein, das muss auf dem Alpencross nicht auch noch sein. Oder um es stammtischlastig auszudrücken: Eine Tour nur nach GPS fahren ist doch was für Schattenparker  !



Genau - absolut leichtsinning OHNE Karten in die Berge zu radeln/wandern.

Brauchst bloss zu stürzen und dein GPS zu schrotten - na ja was machste dann wenn möglich noch im Nebel ...  ... wärst ja dann nicht der erste der den Freifall im Gebirge mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (21. August 2006)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Genau diese Einstellung ist der wohl schlimmste Auswuchs des Transalp-Hypes. Sich unter unvorhersehbaren Bedingungen auf Technik zu verlassen, die zu komplex ist, als das wir deren System berherrschen könnten, kann verdammt unangenehm werden. Um mal philosophisch zu werden: Schon in meinen Alltag zieht die Macht der (Elektro-)Technik mit vielen Vorteilen aber eben auch vielen Nachteilen ein, das muss auf dem Alpencross nicht auch noch sein. Oder um es stammtischlastig auszudrücken: Eine Tour nur nach GPS fahren ist doch was für Schattenparker  !




Ich glaube, da hat es jemand begriffen!   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. August 2006)

Mir schwillt der Hals!
Sowas ist mit Prügel allein nicht gut zu machen! Ich hoffe, dass dieser verantwortungslose Guide euch nicht den Spaß am biken genommen hat!


----------



## Deleted 33425 (21. August 2006)

Ist ja HaarstrÃ¤ubend die Geschichte.  
Ein Wort in Deine Geschichte finde ich Fehl am Platz, nÃ¤mlich â*Guide*â.  

Ich hatte dieses auch meinen ersten AlpenX. Ich habe ihn auch mit Guide gemacht. Ich bin mit einen der vielen Veranstalter gefahren und was soll ich sagen, war echt super.  
Unser Guide war immer ortskundig, die Strecke war wie zuvor im Prospekt beschrieben. Jeden Abend gabâs ein HÃ¶henprofil mit den Telefonnummern des nÃ¤chsten Hotels und des Guides. Wir konnten uns auch die nÃ¤chste Etappe auch auf der Karte ansehen. 
Der Guide hatte zu jeder Zeit seine Leute im Griff, an Ansteigen wurde ein Treffpunkt ausgemacht den alle finden konnten, so konnte jeder sein Tempo fahren. 
Die Gruppe hat sehr gut harmonisiert und das obwohl sich kaum einer vorher kannte. 
Die Hotels waren alle sehr gut und alles perfekt organisiert. 
So muss es sein! Alles andere ist eine Zumutung!
Unser Guide ist aber auch ausgebildeter BergfÃ¼hrer. 

FÃ¼r mich war mein AlpenX ein super schÃ¶ner Urlaub. Einen besondere Dank gilt hier der ganzen Gruppe und unserem Guide Wolfram!!!!



			
				Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> FÃ¼r was gibst eigentlich GPS GerÃ¤te ? Um den Weg zu finden



Hiezu kann ich nur sagen, fÃ¼r was soll ich ein GPS mitnehmen, wenn es angeblich einen ortskundigen Guide gibt.


----------



## Easy (21. August 2006)

Hi,

es geht doch nichts über die gute alte Kompasskarte. Das GPS ist sicherlich eine hilfreiche Sache, aber zusätzlich müssen m.E. die Karten dennoch ins Gepäck.

Ich mach auch einmal im Jahr privat als Guide mit Leuten eine Tour in die Alpen. Ich habe mir ganz schnell abgewöhnt, irgendwelche genauen Zeitangaben zur Etappe zu machen. Am Vorabend besprechen wir die nächste Etappe und dann nenne ich die Höhe unseres Ausgangspunkt und anhand der Karte die Höhenpunkte und Entfernung der einzelnen Teilstücke. Was unterwegs ist, kann man nie ganz genau wissen. 500 Hm können auf guter Forstautobahn ein Klacks sein, mit losen Geröll, Schlamm und kindskopfgroßen Steinen aber auch eine Tortur. Da muss nur die Tage vorher mal ein richtiges Unwetter runtergekommen sein und aus der Forstautobahn wird die besagte Geröllpiste

Was ich aber unverantwortlich finde ist, dass nicht regelmäßig gewartet wird. Na gut - bergauf sollte jeder sein eigenes Tempo fahren, da können sich recht schnell die einzelnen Fahrer nicht mehr sehen. Spätestens bei einer Gabelung hat die Gruppe aber auf den letzten zu warten. Außerdem gibt es bei mir immer einen Lumpensammler, das heißt, ein guter Fahrer, der mit Karten und Strecke vertraut ist, hat zum Schluss zu fahren. 

easy


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. August 2006)

Meine Güte, wo bleibt euer Abenteuergeist? Sowas gehört halt dazu und macht Spaß, ausserdem hat man hinterher immer was tolles zu erzählen.


----------



## karstb (21. August 2006)

Mich wunderts bloß, dass die Teilnehmer vorher offensichtlich nicht einmal den Routenverlauf wussten. Da hätte doch eine einfach Nachfrage beim Veranstalter und ein Blick ins Internet (wo diverse Höhendiagramme etc zu finden sind) gereicht, und ich hätte Kilometer- und Höhenmetergenau gewusst, was mich erwartet. Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Adrenalino (21. August 2006)

Naja, was das GPS angeht.....da bin ich für Kompromiss. Hatten jetzt zum zweiten mal ein GPS dabei, find ich sehr komfortabel. Trotzdem waren Roadbook und die passenden Karten jedesmal mit im Gepäck und sind auch zm Einsatz gekommen wenn wir z.b.wegen Unwettergefahr oder bereits einsetzenden Schneeregens/Hagel die Route ändern mussten.
Deswegen andere als Schattenparker zu bezeichnen find ich daneben. 
Seid mal ein bissi geschmeidiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2006)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wunderts bloß, dass die Teilnehmer vorher offensichtlich nicht einmal den Routenverlauf wussten. Da hätte doch eine einfach Nachfrage beim Veranstalter und ein Blick ins Internet (wo diverse Höhendiagramme etc zu finden sind) gereicht, und ich hätte Kilometer- und Höhenmetergenau gewusst, was mich erwartet. Verstehe ich nicht.



Das war wohl kein Veranstalter, sondern eher eine privat (äußerst schlecht) organisierte Tour. Wenn es einen scheinbar erfahren Verantwortlichen gibt, der im Vorfeld die Organisation übernimmt, dann kümmere ich mich nicht um Telefonnummern von Hotels oder Routendetails. Ok, sagen wir, ICH persönlich würde mir schon die Streckenprofile erfragen, weil ich keine solchen beschriebenen Überraschungen mag. Aber als Newbie auf dem Gebiet kann man da, wie unsere Protagonisten, schonmal blauäugig drauflos fahren.
Wäre aber wieder ein Kritikpunkt, daß gegenüber Anfängern Stillschwigen über die Route gewahrt wird. 
Der Anführer (ich vermeide mal das Wort Guide) hat aber nach den vorliegenden Schilderungen wohl alles mit heißer Nadel gestrickt und scheinbar aus dem Gedächtnis gefahren.
Sowas kann einem als Teilnehmer vielleicht passieren, wenn ich blind irgendwo mitfahre, ohne Anführer und die anderen Mitfahrer zu kennen. Hier waren sich aber alle durch den Fitnessclub und das Training länger vorher bekannt und da konnte man von solch verantwortungslosem Verhalten nicht unbedingt ausgehen.

Ich hoffe, die beiden haben nicht die Lust am AC verloren und vertrauen das nächste mal auf einen seriösen Anbieter.


----------



## Wuudi (21. August 2006)

@Astaroth

Wie war's denn mit dem Bauern. Wir fahren diesen Samstag auf seiner Wiese entlang ? Seid ihr trotzdem durchgekommen ?


----------



## Astaroth (21. August 2006)

Servus Wuudi,
wie es bei Bauern war? Ganz einfach wir durften nicht durch und mussten umkehren und den ganzen Berg raufschieben ! Von einem anderen Biker haben wie wieder gehört das man durch entsprechende Bezahlung doch durch kommen sollte was es mir aber in meinen Augen nicht wert ist. Soll er sich doch seinen Weg sonst wo hinschieben.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## bluezook (22. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Astaroth
> 
> Wie war's denn mit dem Bauern. Wir fahren diesen Samstag auf seiner Wiese entlang ? Seid ihr trotzdem durchgekommen ?


So schauts auf dem Weg zum Bauern aus:





Nicht wirklich einladend!

ANDY


----------



## Superfriend (22. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, was das GPS angeht.....da bin ich für Kompromiss. Hatten jetzt zum zweiten mal ein GPS dabei, find ich sehr komfortabel. Trotzdem waren Roadbook und die passenden Karten jedesmal mit im Gepäck und sind auch zm Einsatz gekommen wenn wir z.b.wegen Unwettergefahr oder bereits einsetzenden Schneeregens/Hagel die Route ändern mussten.
> Deswegen andere als Schattenparker zu bezeichnen find ich daneben.
> Seid mal ein bissi geschmeidiger.


 
Ich finde GPS super, um beispielsweise eine Route aufzuzeichnen oder sich in einer dicht besiedelten, verzweigten Gegend (also v.a. bei Stadtdruchfahrten) zu helfen. Nur sich komplett darauf zu verlassen ist, wie sich von einem Sherpa am Seil auf den Everest-Gipfel ziehen lassen. Leute, die ohne GPS nicht über die Alpen kommen und genauso jene die sich sagen "Eh wurscht, mein GPS holt mich hier schon raus" sollten aber besser daheim bleiben oder einen guten (!) Veranstalter wählen.


----------



## Walroß (22. August 2006)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Bauern, von dem hab ich jetzt schon so oft was gehört.
Steht der den ganzen Tag an seinem Weg und schaut, ob jemand kommt?
Der muss doch auch mal arbeiten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2006)

Also ich denke, dass man heutzutage GPS und Karte braucht. GPS für die Ortsbestimmung und die Karte wohin es geht. Weiterer Vorteil eines GPS ist natürlich auch die Aufzeichnung, so dass Andere die Tour nachfahren können. Ganz verlassen würde ich mich auf das Gerät trotzdem nicht, weil es strom-/spannungsabhängig ist und bei einem Sturz kaputt gehen kann.
Deshalb finde ich die Kombi GPS/Karte recht sinnvoll.

@bluezook:
Wie ging die Tour dann weiter?


----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2006)

Walroß schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage zu dem Bauern, von dem hab ich jetzt schon so oft was gehört.
> Steht der den ganzen Tag an seinem Weg und schaut, ob jemand kommt?
> Der muss doch auch mal arbeiten, oder?



Der Weg soll aber direkt an seinem Haus vorbei gehen !

Irgnedwo hab ich aber auch ne Wegbeschreibung gelesen, wie man aussen herrum kommt mit nur 200hm schieben oder so. Muss in einer der "Bike" Ausgaben aus diesem Jahr gewesen sein !


----------



## Astaroth (22. August 2006)

Servus,
ca. einen Kilometer vor dem Bauern muss man rechts den Berg raufschieben aber auf dem Weg dahin wird man schon darauf hingewiesen das man den Berg rechts hoch muss weil bei dem Bauern nichts geht.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg soll aber direkt an seinem Haus vorbei gehen !
> 
> Irgnedwo hab ich aber auch ne Wegbeschreibung gelesen, wie man aussen herrum kommt mit nur 200hm schieben oder so. Muss in einer der "Bike" Ausgaben aus diesem Jahr gewesen sein !



Ihr meint wohl die "Mistgabel-Umgehung" (Bike 7/06)?
Das ganze findet glaub ich auf der alten Brenner-Grenzkammstraße statt. Dort wartet ein Bauer und verlangt für das durchfahren seinen Grundstückes Wegezoll. Ein echt scharfer Hund ist angeblich auch dabei.
Es gibt aber eine Umgehung die beim Sattelbergalm-Wirt Alois Nagele nachgefragt werden kann.
Diese Grenze mit den Schildern ist aber davon noch einige gute Meter entfernt. Wer nach der Grenze links abbiegt ist aus dem Schneider, wer allerdings Richtung Grenzkammstraße fährt sollte die Umgehung wählen.


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

Hm wir fahren da am Samstag lang. Grrr das wird was, hab keine Lust rechts hochzuschieben. Wir fahren dann nach der Alm links auf die Brennerstraße um dann zur Enzianhütte zu fahren.

Können wir also da durch oder nicht ?

btw... wegzoll verlangen ist as i know illegal in italien. was will er also machen ?


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hm wir fahren da am Samstag lang. Grrr das wird was, hab keine Lust rechts hochzuschieben. Wir fahren dann nach der Alm links auf die Brennerstraße um dann zur Enzianhütte zu fahren.
> 
> Können wir also da durch oder nicht ?
> 
> btw... wegzoll verlangen ist as i know illegal in italien. was will er also machen ?



Das meinte ich mit links abbiegen und man ist aus dem schneider.
Da runter zur Brennerstraße kann euch, was den verrückten Bauern angeht,  nix passieren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

Aber wann runter ? Vor der Grenze ?
Laut meiner Kompass-Karte ist da bis kurz vor der Grenze eine Forststraße, dann gibts nichts was runter geht sondern nur einen kurzen Weg der wieder in einer Forststraße auf italienischer Seite mündet.

Sollte man (viel) vor der Grenze runter ?


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wann runter ? Vor der Grenze ?
> Laut meiner Kompass-Karte ist da bis kurz vor der Grenze eine Forststraße, dann gibts nichts was runter geht sondern nur einen kurzen Weg der wieder in einer Forststraße auf italienischer Seite mündet.
> 
> Sollte man (viel) vor der Grenze runter ?



*Nach* der Grenze trifft man auf einen Weg der rechts hoch zur Brenner Grenzkammstraße und inks runter zur Brennerstraße führt. Auf der Brennerstraße fährt man nach wenigen km links hoch zur Enzianhütte.


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

Ist der Bauer nicht direkt nach der Grenze ? Kommt der erst später ?


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Bauer nicht direkt nach der Grenze ? Kommt der erst später ?


Also ich glaub du kommst aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung (Wohnort Meran)?
Ist das so, dann dreht sich das natürlich bei Dir um. Dumm gelaufen würd ich meinen, denn Du bist ja dann bereits ein gutes Stück auf der Grenzkammstraße unterwegs. Entweder Du bezahlst oder vielleicht rufst Du vorher mal den Alois an der gibt Dir bestimmt einen Tip wie du den Almöi umgehen kannst.
Tel.: 0043 (0)5274 87717
Mobil: 0043 (0)664 210 8273

Bericht aus Bike 07/06
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/reise//brenner_0706.pdf#search="Mistgabel-Umgehung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

Nö, wir kommen schon aus Österreich.

Hier ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung mit unserer eingezeichneten Route (ist nicht 100%ig kalibriert)







Wo ist jetzt der sch*** Bauer ? Bzw. treffen wir den so überhaupt auf der Route ?


----------



## MTBMax (22. August 2006)

So, mit dem Kartenausschnitt kann ich jetzt auch kurz was beitragen:

Wir haben den Bauern 2003 kennengelernt. Er lauerte bei uns kurz hinter der Grenze (auf Karte Punkt 1736m) ungefähr dort, wo sich auf der Karte die beiden gestrichelten Wege kreuzen. Also wenn man aus Tirol kommt, noch vor der Forststraße, die entweder auf die Grenzkammstraße oder runter zum Brennerpaß führt.

Wir haben dann den Weg, der in der Karte die Nr. 80 trägt, rauf geschoben. Hatte der Wirt von der Sattelbergalm (nicht verwechseln mit der Sattelalm auf der Karte) auch so empfohlen. War anstrengend, aber kein Drama. Vielleicht 60 min.

Ich sehe jetzt auf der Karte, dass es anscheinend noch einen Grenzübergang bei Punkt 1831m gibt. Von dort kommt wieder auf die Forststraße nach oben. Würde die Schiebestrecke halbieren, wenn's funktioniert.

Der Hund vom Bauern ist übrigens kein Monster, sondern ganz brav. Hat sich sehr gerne - zum Ärger des Bauern - streicheln lassen.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Nein Ihr trefft den Bauern nicht.


----------



## tommix000 (22. August 2006)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben dann den Weg, der in der Karte die Nr. 80 trägt, rauf geschoben. Hatte der Wirt von der Sattelbergalm (nicht verwechseln mit der Sattelalm auf der Karte) auch so empfohlen. War anstrengend, aber kein Drama. Vielleicht 60 min.



wir haben beim diesjährigen alpenX auch den umgehungsweg, wie vom wirt der sattelbergalm empfohlen, genommen. fands auch nicht so schlimm, meine freundin auch nicht, und sicherlich angenehmer als stress mit einem sturen bauern.


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

@duffner

Wo wohnt denn der Bauer ? Auf der italienischen Sattelalm/Steinalm oder irgendwo anders ?


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @duffner
> 
> Wo wohnt denn der Bauer ? Auf der italienischen Sattelalm/Steinalm oder irgendwo anders ?



Laut Bike - Magazin soll dort wo man den Bauern trifft (Gott weiß wo der sich rumtreibt) eine steiles Stück Weg sein. Aber auf Deiner Route ist alles eher leicht zu fahren.
Weiter oben hat einer geschrieben, dass der Weg direkt an seinem Haus vorbei führt. Auch da wo Du langfährst konnte ich noch kein Haus entdecken. Es könnte allerdings sein, dass er sein Aktivitätsradius vergrößert hat. Dann allerdings ist es möglich, dass der verrückte Bauer außerhalb seines Territoriums fischt.
Am besten Du rufst den Satelbergalmwirt mal an.


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

@bluezook

Und wo wurde das Foto aufgenommen ?


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Also wenn das was MTBMax geschrieben hat zutrifft, dann kann der Bauer nur auf der Sattelalm wohnen. Bei der Sattelalm ist ein steiles Stück Weg und da steht auch ein Haus. Trifft also alles zu. Es kann allerdings sein, dass sein Grundstück bis fasst an die Grenze reicht und er auch da unten sein Unwesen treibt.
Ich habe allerdings da, den Bauer noch nie angetroffen.
Auch in den Berichten von Elmar Nessler stand nichts derartiges.


----------



## umtreiber (22. August 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau - absolut leichtsinning OHNE Karten in die Berge zu radeln/wandern.
> 
> Brauchst bloss zu stürzen und dein GPS zu schrotten - na ja was machste dann wenn möglich noch im Nebel ...  ... wärst ja dann nicht der erste der den Freifall im Gebirge mal ausprobiert.



Seh ich auch so. 
nicht nur OHNE Karten, sondern auch OHNE Strecken/Höhenprofil ?! 

Bei meinem ersten AlpenX hab ich mir vorher schon Gedanken über die Tagesetappen gemacht. Ausserdem hatte ich auch bisl Reserven eingeplant, für den Fall, dass man sich verfährt, Wetter, usw... alles ohne GPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke, dass man heutzutage GPS und Karte braucht. GPS für die Ortsbestimmung und die Karte wohin es geht. Weiterer Vorteil eines GPS ist natürlich auch die Aufzeichnung, so dass Andere die Tour nachfahren können. Ganz verlassen würde ich mich auf das Gerät trotzdem nicht, weil es strom-/spannungsabhängig ist und bei einem Sturz kaputt gehen kann.
> Deshalb finde ich die Kombi GPS/Karte recht sinnvoll.
> 
> @bluezook:
> Wie ging die Tour dann weiter?




Wieso braucht man heutzutage GPS?  
Es sollten nur Leute mit GPS fahren, die auch Karte lesen können, sonst kann es auch gefährlich werden. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es gibt in den Alpen immer noch Täler, Jöcher, etc. wo das GPS keinen Empfang hat? Blöd, wenn man dann nicht weiß, so man eigentlich hin will!


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

Ich fahre nie einen Alpencross mit GPS und ohne Karten.


----------



## ironman75 (22. August 2006)

@all

Ich verstehe hier die ganze Diskussion nicht.....

Wenn ich nichts von Gps halte dann nutze ich es auch nicht. Es dürfte wohl jeden klar sein, dass das GPS Gerät einmal ausfallen kann (Batterie, Sturz, kein Empfang....)

Deswegen habe ich auch immer noch zusätzlich Karten dabei. Aber ich muss sagen ich habe die Karten sehr selten gebraucht.

Ich finde es einfach bequem ein Gps Gerät zu nutzen. Ich muss nicht an jeder Kreuzung die Karte raus ziehen und nachschauen wo es lang geht (das gilt hauptsächlich in den Tälern, Orten, damit man den richtigen Einstieg findet).

Wer ein Gps Gerät nutzen will....der sollte das auch tun. Ich kann es wirklich nur jedem empfehlen.

Gruß aus der Rhön

Ironman


----------



## Subraid (22. August 2006)

Öhm, was hat es denn mit diesem "Bauern" auf sich?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. August 2006)

Der Bauer weiss bestimmt noch nichts von seinem ruhm, man sollte ihm mal einen blog machen auf dem er täglich berichtet wie er großkotzige Flachlandtouristen auf ihren bunten Fahrrädern zur Schnecke macht.


----------



## akeem (22. August 2006)

...wir haben von dem Bauern (zum Glück) nichts gesehen (ausser die Schilder und sein Auto bei seiner Alm).

zum Thema GPS: ich habe soeben meine 10. Alpenüberquerung hinter mich gebracht. Angefangen hat es damit, dass wir uns in Wanderkarten selber Routen zusammengestellt haben (damals gab es noch keine 120 Tourbeschreibungen in jeder 2. Ausgabe der Bike, geschweige denn geführte Touren). Später folgte dann das Transalp Buch und die entsprechende Software mit Roadbook. Dieses Jahr hatten wir das erste mal GPS dabei (+ Karten + Roadbook + Höhenprofil). Resultat war, dass wir nicht mehr an jeder zweiten oder dritten Gabelung die Karte oder das Roadbook rauskramen mussten, und somit insgesamt wesentlich schneller vorankamen.

Laut Superfriend sind wir jetzt zwar Schattenparker, aber wir werden auch nächstes mal wieder mit GPS fahren. Dafür stellen wir unsere Touren selbst zusammen, kümmern uns selbst um die Übernachtungen und den Rücktransport etc. (Dafür braucht es meiner Meinung nach nämlich nicht wirklich einen Guide geschweige denn eine geführte Tour (am besten noch mit Gepäcktransport  )).

Ach ja, als wir anfingen zu fahren, hatte auch noch keiner ein Mobiltelefon. Mittlerweile hat jeder eines dabei. Wahrscheinlich sind wir jetzt zusätzlich auch noch Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2006)

@akeem

Wenn du sein Auto bei seiner Alm gesehen hast, dann weißt du sicher auch wo die Alm ist  siehe Landkartenausschnitt. Kannst du genaueres sagen ?


----------



## thof (22. August 2006)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Superfriend sind wir jetzt zwar Schattenparker, ...
> 
> Ach ja, als wir anfingen zu fahren, hatte auch noch keiner ein Mobiltelefon. Mittlerweile hat jeder eines dabei. Wahrscheinlich sind wir jetzt zusätzlich auch noch Warmduscher



Und als ihr mit dem Biken angefangen habt, seid ihr noch ungefedert (Hardtail mit Starrgabel) über die Berge, und jetzt wahrscheinlich mit Fullies, Ihr Weicheier!


----------



## akeem (22. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @akeem
> 
> Wenn du sein Auto bei seiner Alm gesehen hast, dann weißt du sicher auch wo die Alm ist  siehe Landkartenausschnitt. Kannst du genaueres sagen ?



Ich kann nicht Kartenlesen, ich fahr ja mit GPS  



Wie MTBMax schon sagte, müsste das Foto beim Grenzübergang auf Hm 1736 aufgenommen worden sein. Wir sind dann rechts hoch vorbei an der Sattelalm (dort stand ein Auto) und weiter hoch bis zur Brenner Grenzkammstrasse. Ganz oben an der alten Festung steht übrigends noch ein "Biken Verboten" Schild für Leute die von Süd nach Nord fahren. Man bewegt sich also die ganze Zeit in "verbotenem" Gebiet. Auch Deine blaue Strecke geht durch das besagte Gebiet. 
Wir allerdings waren 8 Mann und da weiss ich nicht ob sich der Bauer unbedingt mit uns angelegt hätte ??


----------



## akeem (22. August 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Und als ihr mit dem Biken angefangen habt, seid ihr noch ungefedert (Hardtail mit Starrgabel) über die Berge, und jetzt wahrscheinlich mit Fullies, Ihr Weicheier!



...ja, und damals hatten wir zum Radeln auch noch Baumwoll-T-Shirts, abgeschnittene Jogging- Hosen und K-Way-Regen-Jacken an und nicht diesen ganzen Funktionsquatsch wie heute.

Jetzt wo Du es sagtst, ich glaube im Alter wird man tatsächlich weich....


----------



## duffner (22. August 2006)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt wo Du es sagtst, ich glaube im Alter wird man tatsächlich weich....




Jooo, und vor allem die Birne


----------



## akeem (22. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Jooo, und vor allem die Birne



...das schiebe ich auf den anhaltenden Konsum alkoholischer Iso-Getränke.


----------



## umtreiber (22. August 2006)

jetzt hat der thread endlich mein niveau 


			
				akeem schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, und damals hatten wir zum Radeln auch noch Baumwoll-T-Shirts, abgeschnittene Jogging- Hosen und K-Way-Regen-Jacken an und nicht diesen ganzen Funktionsquatsch wie heute.


....viele fahren heute noch mit "abgeschnittenen Jogginghosen"


----------



## thof (22. August 2006)

Der hier fährt in Unterhosen Rennen (Bild Nr. 2)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2760492&postcount=43

natürlich mit Starrgabel!


----------



## checkb (22. August 2006)

> am besten noch mit Gepäcktransport



Ohne 10 Kilo Rucksack ist man zu weich oder wat.  

@Akkem

Was spricht gegen Gepäcktransport?


----------



## Monsterwade (22. August 2006)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Tour nur nach GPS fahren ist doch was für Schattenparker  !


Du bist also der, der mit 80 km/h über die Autobahn schleicht, nur weil du deinem Sicherheitspaket bestehend aus Airbag, ESP,ESR,SRS,ETR,USW  kein Vertrauen schenkst. 
Aber über die Alpen wollen, ohne detailiere Karten, ohne Uhr, ohne Handy, nur mit Singel-Speed und Reifenbremse. Ist das nicht etwas unverantwortlich?
Hoch lebe die Hardcore-Fraktion 

Aber darum geht es ja hier gar nicht, sondern um Alpcross-Flops: Kann jemand mehr über den Bauern erzählen, den man besser meiden soll? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (22. August 2006)

Der Bauer ist auch nur ein Mann - und immer mit den Kühen ist auf die Dauer halt langweilig ! 

Also ran an den Lümmel !


----------



## bluezook (23. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @bluezook
> 
> Und wo wurde das Foto aufgenommen ?


Dürfte ca.600m vom Bauerhof weg sein.
Wir sind auf unserer Tour einfach dem Weg nach gefahren um die Lage beim Bauern zu sondieren. Nach dem wir diesen Verbau gesehen haben sind wir wieder ca. 500 Meter zurück gefahren und haben den "Umfahrungsweg" hochgeschoben. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt gemütlich dort hoch zu schieben aber auch kein großes Problem. 
Bin persönlich übrigens der Meinung das man Privatgrund auch als solchen akzeptieren soll und nicht "grad Extra" drüber fahren muß.

ANDY


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2006)

Nun, da kennt ihr euch leider in Südtirol nicht gut aus.
Der großteil aller Wanderwege in höheren Lagen geht über Privatgrund der Bauern....


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2006)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne 10 Kilo Rucksack ist man zu weich oder wat.
> 
> @Akkem
> 
> Was spricht gegen Gepäcktransport?


Man könnte sagen, dass ein AlpenX mit Gepäcktransport eben kein echter AlpenX ist. Die ursprüngliche Philosophie war eben die, alles auf dem Rad mitzunehmen. Das ist zwar auch meine Meinung, aber von mir aus soll das jeder machen, wie er will.
Neben dieser eher subjektiven Einstellung sehe ich das Hauptproblem eines Transports darin, dass die gut die Hälfte meiner Übernachtungen nicht möglich gewesen wäre, weil man die Unterkunft (Hütte) nicht mit einem Fahrzeug anfahren darf.

Alpenflops: die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn ab Rovereto in den Jahren vor 2000. Abfahrt nachts um 1 Uhr! 5 Stunden am Bahnhof mit Bahnhofsstrich herumgehangen, dann im völlig überfüllten Zug und Fahrradabteil auf Postsäcken gelegen, Richtung Brenner den Arsch abgefroren.






Gruß
   Daniel


Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## thory (23. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, da kennt ihr euch leider in Südtirol nicht gut aus.
> Der großteil aller Wanderwege in höheren Lagen geht über Privatgrund der Bauern....



Schon - aber zum Glück sind die nicht alle so wie dieser eine berühmte da...

Gruss


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte sagen, dass ein AlpenX mit Gepäcktransport eben kein echter AlpenX ist. Die ursprüngliche Philosophie war eben die, alles auf dem Rad mitzunehmen. Das ist zwar auch meine Meinung, aber von mir aus soll das jeder machen, wie er will.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



und alle die vielleicht wegen gewisser umstände auf solch einen gepäcktransport angewiesen sind, dürfen dann garkeinen alpen X maqchen bzw sind ja dann keine richtigen alpencrosser super einstellung 


coffee die heuer ihren 2 alpenX macht MIT gepäcktransport weil sie täglich ein gekühltes medikament braucht


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> coffee die heuer ihren 2 alpenX macht MIT gepäcktransport weil sie täglich ein gekühltes medikament braucht


 
-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop
dopingskandal zieht immer weitere kreise-----ibc-mod gibt öffentlich die einnahme von medikamenten wärend alpencross zu-----die forumspolizei ermittelt-----fuentes auch hier im spiel?
-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop


----------



## thory (23. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und alle die vielleicht wegen gewisser umstände auf solch einen gepäcktransport angewiesen sind, dürfen dann garkeinen alpen X maqchen bzw sind ja dann keine richtigen alpencrosser super einstellung



ich glaube nicht, dass Fubbes das so scharf gemeint hat wie Du es auffasst und Dir die AX-Kompentenz oder -Fähigkeit absprechen wollte... 

Ich habe bei "Fahrtwind" einen super Fahrtechnik Kurs gemacht. Die anderen Teilnehmer waren mehr oder weniger Kunden von "Fahrtwind" und abends beim Bier kam dann die Diskussion zum Thema Gepaäcktransport. Die Aussage der Leute war: ein Alpencross ohne Gepäcktransport geht (fast) nicht.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Menge Gepäck, auf die man während einer Tagesetappe verzichten kann, eher wenig. D.h. der Gepäcktransport bringt auch wenig. Es sei denn man schleppt jede Menge Luxusartikel für den Abend spazieren. Bei unserer Tour vor 3 Wochen musste ein Teilnehmer eine Etappe mit dem Taxi fahren. Die Gelegenheit nutzten wir um hier Gepäck zu transportieren. Das war angenehm - aber es waren vielleicht 20% des Rucksackinhaltes, den man dabei los wurde. Wetterschutzklamotten, Wechseltrikot, Verandszeug, Werkzeug, Kamera sind nun mal die Masse im Rucksack, dagegen sind Waschzeug, T-Shirt, Unterhose und Überhose für den Abend nunmal (fast) vernachlässigbar.

Ich rede hier nicht von besonderen Umständen, wie Coffee es angesprochen hat. Da geht es nicht ohne externen transport.


Gruss


----------



## darkdesigner (23. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> -----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop
> dopingskandal zieht immer weitere kreise-----ibc-mod gibt öffentlich die einnahme von medikamenten wärend alpencross zu-----die forumspolizei ermittelt-----fuentes auch hier im spiel?
> -----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop


Ja, jetzt ist es raus... Schau mal auf eisenschwankader.de  

Zum Thema AlpenCross ist meine Meinung: VÖLLIG ÜBERBEWERTET!!!

Unsere Mittelgebirge sind traumhaft schön, es gibt unzählige traumhafte Trails, selten Probleme mit dem durchfahren (Privatgrund, etc.), die Unterkünfte sind selten ein Problem und zur Not gibts öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. 

Wer Abenteuer möchte, sollte mal nach Spanien: Sierra de Gredos oder Cordillera Cantabrica
Kaum Menschen, echte einsame Pfade und Natur pur bis zum abwinken.
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2006)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Abenteuer möchte, sollte mal nach Spanien: Sierra de Gredos oder Cordillera Cantabrica
> Kaum Menschen, echte einsame Pfade und Natur pur bis zum abwinken.
> dd


Ich will gar kein Abenteuer, ich will tolle Landschaft und ein bisschen Rad fahren. Das Ganze möglichst unkompliziert und ohne tagelange Anreise (am Ende noch mit dem Flugzeug). 
Dafür sind Alpen bestens geeignet. So sehen das sicher viele. 
Unsere Mittelgebirge können da landschaftlich wirklich nicht mithalten. Da fahre ich auch häufig genug herum.

@coffee: sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass meine Aussage nicht so pauschal zu verstehen ist. 

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> -----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop
> dopingskandal zieht immer weitere kreise-----ibc-mod gibt öffentlich die einnahme von medikamenten wärend alpencross zu-----die forumspolizei ermittelt-----fuentes auch hier im spiel?
> -----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop-----eilmeldung-----stop



sogar vor und auch nach dem alpenX, quasi ständig, täglich. du kannst dich über mein tolles doping hier gerne informieren  

coffee


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee: sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass meine Aussage nicht so pauschal zu verstehen ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



 schwamm drüber. ich will halt nur begreiflich machen das es auch die andere seite gibt, wo man OHNE diesen gepäcktransport keine chance hätte einen alpenX zu machen. 

coffee


----------



## tommix000 (23. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage der Leute war: ein Alpencross ohne Gepäcktransport geht (fast) nicht.
> Gruss



da bin ich anderer meinung. habe dieses jahr mit meiner freundin den 1. alpenX gemacht, ohne gepäcktransport. war überhaupt kein problem, die schweren dinge haben wir in große satteltaschen und in eine rahmentasche ans rad gepackt. übrig geblieben sind jeweils ca. 4,8 kg im rucksack, was uns zu keiner zeit störte.


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2006)

tommix000 schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich anderer meinung. habe dieses jahr mit meiner freundin den 1. alpenX gemacht, ohne gepäcktransport. war überhaupt kein problem, die schweren dinge haben wir in große satteltaschen und in eine rahmentasche ans rad gepackt. übrig geblieben sind jeweils ca. 4,8 kg im rucksack, was uns zu keiner zeit störte.



das mit den satteltaschen funktioniert aber nur wenn die tour/gelände entsprechend angepasst ist. bei einem singletrail lastigem alpenX wird das nix.

coffee


----------



## duffner (23. August 2006)

@Wuudi
Also Wuudi, hab grad ne E-Mail von Marco Tonioli bekommen. Das ist der der den Bericht in der Bike geschrieben hat und der hat erwähnt, dass der Bauer direkt hinter dem Zaun (mit den Schildern) oder ab dem Zaun auf die Biker lauert. Also 10 min. nach der Satellbergalm. Nach Deiner Route würdest Du ihm direkt in die Arme bzw. Mistgabel laufen. Ich hatte bisher wahrscheinlich nur Glück und habe den bösen Buben nicht getroffen.

Hier noch ein Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163675&highlight=bauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. August 2006)

Beides hat natürlich seine Berechtigung und wo ein Markt ist, wird dieser auch bedient .... also gibt es auch veranstaltete Alpenüberquerungen mit Gepäcktransport. Trotzdem ein Gedanke zu dem Sinn eines Gepäcktransportes:
fährt man mit dem eigenen Rucksack über die Alpen, hat man ca. 6 kg auf dem Rücken. Meine Getränkeflaschen hängen am Bike, vielleicht ist eine sogar temporär am Rucksack.
Bei einem Alpencross mit Gepäcktransport sind die meisten Leute jeden Tag ausgerüstet wie bei einer Tagestour: Camelback oder Tagesrucksack, die meisten dann mit Trinkblase, die Regensachen müssen/sollten mit, Windbraker, vielleicht ein Fleece, ein frisches Trikot und ein Unterhemd zum Wechseln oder um auf dem Pass was Wärmendes anzuziehen, Energieriegel, Handy, Portemonaise, Flickzeug, Ersatzschlauch. Gewicht? Selten unter 4 bis 5 kg (zumindest am Start).
Ein Gepäcktransport kostet den Veranstalter richtig Geld. Diese Kosten tragen die Mitreisenden. Wem es das wert ist, ok. 
Für mich (und diese "Philosophie" versuche ich auch immer unseren nach Gepäcktransport fragenden Kunden zu vermitteln) ist das Gefühl, den Zielort komplett aus eigener Kraft erreicht zu haben und 7 Tage autark gewesen zu sein, ein viel intensiveres. 

Ride On! (ob nun mit oder ohne Gepäcktransport)  
Stefan


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich (und diese "Philosophie" versuche ich auch immer unseren nach Gepäcktransport fragenden Kunden zu vermitteln) ist das Gefühl, den Zielort komplett aus eigener Kraft erreicht zu haben und 7 Tage autark gewesen zu sein, ein viel intensiveres.
> 
> Ride On! (ob nun mit oder ohne Gepäcktransport)
> Stefan



dann aber bitte auch mit zelt und essenstransport, wenn autarg dann richtig  

ich finde jeder soll es machen wie er will/spaß dran hat oder eben kann. für mich ist die fahrt über die alpen (egal wie man diese bestreitet ob mit oder ohne gepäcktransport) eine leistung. die durch den transport vom hauptgepäck nicht geschmälert wird.

für mich persönlich liegt der vorteil beim gepäcktransport das ich a) überhaupt die möglichkeit habe einen alpen X über mehrere tage am stück zu fahren. und b) so ohne lange zu überlegen meine helmcam, ladegeräte, großen foto usw mitnehmen kann. klar ist es luxus, aber treten tu ich noch selber  

coffee


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2006)

Für mich liegt einer der Vorteile u.a. auch darin, dass man abend frische Sachen und Schuhe zum Wechseln hat, man muss nicht in den Radlschuhen zum Essen laufen und vor allem, dass man am Zielort noch ein paar Tage bleiben kann und nicht mit den paar AC-Klamotten auskommen muss.  Mit Gepäcktransport schleppt man halt einfach mehr Zeugs mit. Ich habe schon beides gemacht, und finde, dass beides seine Vorteile hat: Ich find´s toll, dass man alles, was man wirklich braucht, in einen Rucksack paßt, auf der anderen Seite ist´s halt am Zielort schön, wenn man wieder einen fetten Waschbeutel mit Deo und Cremes, etc., frische Shirts, kurze Hosen, Schuhe, etc. hat. Übrigens fahre ich auch mit AC-Gepäck mit Camelback, allerdings dann nur mit 1l gefüllt. Ist, wenn man´s gewöhnt ist, einfach besser als Flasche, zumal bei kleinen Rahmen die Flaschen ziemlich fummelig rein und rausgehen.


----------



## toschi (23. August 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## John Oswald (23. August 2006)

mit gepäcktransport: 2,9kg inkl. rucksack
ohne gepäcktransport: 3,8kg inkl. rucksack

*ergofolgo: 0,8kg mehr!* und: ich habe noch NIE was vermisst?!


----------



## John Oswald (23. August 2006)

Packliste:

regenhose+regenjacke (goretex xcr-packlite)
1 wechseltrikot
1 fleece-weste
1 t-shirt
1 paar wechselsocken
1 unterhose
*rei in der tube*
flipflops

2-3 notfallriegel
Tagesbrotzeit
karten
handy+ladegerät
kamera+ladegerät
kleiner geldbeutel
stirnlampe
notizbuch+stift

zahnbürste+pasta
deo
sonnencreme

schlauch
tool


----------



## John Oswald (23. August 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## toschi (23. August 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> mit gepäcktransport: 2,8kg inkl. rucksack
> ohne gepäcktransport: 3,9kg inkl. rucksack
> 
> *ergofolgo: 0,8kg mehr!* und: ich habe noch NIE was vermisst?!


Rechenfuchs


----------



## John Oswald (23. August 2006)

schlauberger....

war'n zahlendreher


----------



## Wuudi (23. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> @Wuudi
> Also Wuudi, hab grad ne E-Mail von Marco Tonioli bekommen. Das ist der der den Bericht in der Bike geschrieben hat und der hat erwähnt, dass der Bauer direkt hinter dem Zaun (mit den Schildern) oder ab dem Zaun auf die Biker lauert. Also 10 min. nach der Satellbergalm. Nach Deiner Route würdest Du ihm direkt in die Arme bzw. Mistgabel laufen. Ich hatte bisher wahrscheinlich nur Glück und habe den bösen Buben nicht getroffen.
> 
> Hier noch ein Thread dazu:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163675&highlight=bauer



Na denn, pumpgun einpacken.
Helmkamera einschalten.

Und auf ins Getümmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. August 2006)

HI,

bin am Sonntag von meinem 1. AlpenX   zurückgekommen, selbst geplant, Gepäck auf den Schultern, VORTEIL: Wir haben nur einmal da übernachtet wo wir es geplant hatten, ansonsten sind wir mal weiter gefahren mal nicht so weit, je nach Wetterlage. Also ich für meinen Teil würde nicht mit Gepäcktransport fahren.
Nachteil: Bei extrem steilen Trails kann der große (Deuter Trans Alpine 30) Rucksack schon mal stören.

Aber ich kann jeden verstehen der mit GEpäcktransport fährt, ist definitiv bequemer, man kann mehr mitnehmen, Kamera usw....

Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Aber im Fall von Coffee z.B. ist der Gepäcktransport wichtig, und sie hat sicher auch die schöneren Bilder!!! Vor allem auch bewegliche!!


----------



## umtreiber (23. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn ab Rovereto in den Jahren vor 2000. Abfahrt nachts um 1 Uhr! 5 Stunden am Bahnhof mit Bahnhofsstrich herumgehangen, dann im völlig überfüllten Zug und Fahrradabteil auf Postsäcken gelegen, Richtung Brenner den Arsch abgefroren.


Das hat sich nach 2000 auch nicht geändert! "Radtransport" der Bahn:






			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> coffee die heuer ihren 2 alpenX macht MIT gepäcktransport weil sie täglich ein gekühltes medikament braucht


als ESKlerin hätte ich bei Dir auf ein solches "gekühltes medikament" getippt  






Meiner Meinung nach hängt die sportliche Leistung oder Echtheit eines AlpenX nicht vom Gepäcktransport ab, z.b. TAC, da gibts auch nen Gepäcktransport


----------



## lahnbiker (23. August 2006)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> bin am Sonntag von meinem 1. AlpenX  zurückgekommen, selbst geplant, Gepäck auf den Schultern, VORTEIL: Wir haben nur einmal da übernachtet wo wir es geplant hatten, ansonsten sind wir mal weiter gefahren mal nicht so weit, je nach Wetterlage.



Das ist genau das Argument, dass ich in der Diskussion pro oder contra Gepäcktransport bisher vermisst habe. 

Mit kompletten Gepäck auf dem Rücken ist man halt auch flexibler! Wenn nicht alles vorher gebucht wurde, kann man auch mal da anhalten/nächtigen wo es einem gefällt oder wenn die Fitness noch da ist ein Stück weiterfahren.
Oder man kann auf schlechtes Wetter, unvorhersehbare Streckenhindernisse (Geländeabgänge, etc.) reagieren und diese umfahren. (Zeitliche Puffer sollte man ja immer einplanen). 

Auf meinem ersten Alpen-X mussten wir eine Etappe wegen einer defekten HS33-Bremsleitung abkürzen und eine andere wegen einer sich ablösenden Karkasse komplett verändern, weil es keinen Radladen auf der Strecke gab. Andererseits haben wir dadurch auch schöne Erfahrungen gemacht und eine schöne (aber auch recht anstrengende) Alternativstrecke kennengelernt.

Genau diese Flexibilität fehlt mE bei einem Gepäcktransport (und damit wohl auch überwiegend geführten Touren). Hier muß der vorgesehene Punkt/ gebuchte Übernachtungsstätte auch immer erreicht werden - und um hier auch mal wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurück zu kommen, einer wohl hundsmieserabel geplanten Tour - egal wie. Teilweise würde ich auch der Nutzung von GPS-Geräten diese Flexibilität absprechen (oder kann man die Alternativrouten gleich miteinspeichern? Bitte um Aufklärung, find die Geräte schon interessant). Natürlich auch aufgrund der bestehenden Erfahrung eines Teils unserer Mitfahrer haben wir durch Kartenstudium teilweise paralell zu den bekannten Alpen-X-(Autobahn)Routen laufende Wege/Trails benutzt um dann wieder auf die geplante Strecke einzubiegen...

Jedoch möchte ich niemanden seine gewählte Variante absprechen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Gepäcktransport seine Vorzüge (oder wegen Medikamenten die Notwendigkeit) hat oder die Nutzung von GPS es erspart die Karte zu zücken und man schneller voran kommt (für mich gehört dieses halt einfach auch dazu, weil ich neben der Streckenübersicht auch wissen will was das für Berge um mich sind). Wir sind auf dieser Tour an vier Tagen hintereinander der selben geführten Gruppe (mit Gepäcktransport) begegnet (die halt bei ihrer Tour festgelegt waren), was dann zur allgemeinen Belustigung geführt hat, da sie sich z.T. gewundert haben woher wir schon wieder auftauchen .  Meiner Meinung ist jedoch das Wichtigste dabei, dass alle am Schluß mit ihrer vollbrachten Leistung zufrieden sein konnten.

Nur eins kommt für mich im Gegensatz zur Threadbeginnerin jedoch nicht in Frage: Nämlich sich blauäugig in das Abenteuer zu stürzen ohne sich über die ungefähre tägliche Streckenlänge und die Höhenmeter zu informieren. Da möchte ich schon wissen was auf mich zu kommt. Selbst wenn ich eine geführte Tour wähle, buche ich einen bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. Strecke und würde mich über deren Verlauf informieren...


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2006)

umtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat sich nach 2000 auch nicht geändert! "Radtransport" der Bahn:


Doch, ich fahre seitdem tagsüber in der Regionalbahn zurück. Das ist geradezu entspannend 

Hier noch zwei persönliche Flops:
Ein Durchschlag (zwei Löcher), aber keinen Schlauch mehr und nur noch ein kleiner Flicken.
Scheibenbremsbeläge hinten am Arsch, aber tagelang kein heilender Radshop.


----------



## John Oswald (23. August 2006)

die ganze sache mit dem hin und her bzgl navi erinnert mich an die diskussionen, die vor einigen jahren über den sinn und zweck von handys geführt wurden.  

zum thema *alpencross und navi* gibts übrigens am 09.09. einen workshop in münchen:

http://www.trans-atlas.de/alpencross/termine.html

der workshop dauert etwa fünf stunden. es werden alle pros und contras  erklärt. am schluss sollte eigentlich jeder in der lage sein, ein navi zu selbst zu bedienen. ausserdem kann dannach jeder teilnehmer selbst entscheiden, ob das navi was für ihn ist, oder ob er lieber weiterhin mit karte navigieren möchte.


----------



## tommix000 (23. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den satteltaschen funktioniert aber nur wenn die tour/gelände entsprechend angepasst ist. bei einem singletrail lastigem alpenX wird das nix.
> 
> coffee



ich glaube du meinst was anderes als ich. mein bike sah dieses jahr auf dem alpenX so aus:
die taschen sind zwar nicht sehr gross, aber ich habe damit fast 1,5 kg verstauen können.


----------



## pug304 (23. August 2006)

lahnbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Teilweise würde ich auch der Nutzung von GPS-Geräten diese Flexibilität absprechen (oder kann man die Alternativrouten gleich miteinspeichern? Bitte um Aufklärung, find die Geräte schon interessant). ....



ich verwende einen PDA ( Betriebssystem PPC2003) mit dem OziExplorer. Damit hast du sozusagen ein elektronische Karte.

Was ist zu tun:
- Kartenmaterial scannen
- die gescannten Karten kalibrieren
- den geplanten Weg festlegen

... und los gehts.

Abhängig vom SPeicherplatz kannst Du auch mal Deine 399 Varianten des AlpenX mitnehmen  

Nachteil: Batterielaufzeit deutlich kürzer als bei den Garmins und Co. - wobei mein Extended Akku (inkl. der GPS-Strom-Versorgung) hält lässig 12h.


----------



## umtreiber (23. August 2006)

ich bin auch der meinung, dass sich GPS durchsetzen wird....
ist nur eine frage der zeit, bzw des preises....so wie beim handy.

aber PDAs sind def nicht outdoor-tauglich. regen!, staub!, stürze! usw. - dann doch lieber ein Garmin, wie zb. GPSMAP 60 Cx....in ein paar jahren gibts sowas für <200,- 
hoffentlich gibts dann auch mal ein "echtes" outdoor-handy.


----------



## Fubbes (24. August 2006)

tommix000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube du meinst was anderes als ich. mein bike sah dieses jahr auf dem alpenX so aus:
> die taschen sind zwar nicht sehr gross, aber ich habe damit fast 1,5 kg verstauen können.


Scheuert dir die Tasche am Oberrohr nicht den Lack durch? Das ist mir nämlich mal passiert.
Schönes Rad übrigens.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (24. August 2006)

pug304 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verwende einen PDA ( Betriebssystem PPC2003) mit dem OziExplorer. Damit hast du sozusagen ein elektronische Karte.
> 
> Was ist zu tun:
> - Kartenmaterial scannen
> ...



es gibt x-verschiedene möglichkeiten zur navigation. PDA, garmin, maggellan; mit oder ohne kartendarstellung, mit eingebautem bikecomputer (puls, trittfrequenz, höhenmesser), sogar mit virtuellem "trainingspartner".
es gibt software ohne ende. du kannst touren archivieren und jahre später nochmal fahren. du kannst tagestouren übers internet austauschen, tracks während der fahrt aufzeichnen und hinterher ins google-earth einzeichnen lassen. du kannst mittels traumtouren-transalp deinen alpencross frei planen und dir die gps-daten downloaden.
du kannst mittels trackback-funktion beim pilzesuchen wieder zum auto zurückfinden. du kannst im vorfeld am rechner touren planen, und zwar mit exakter angabe des höhenprofils und km-angabe, usw.

aber das alles geht leider nicht "auf knopfdruck". 
heute ein navi kaufen und morgen damit einen alpencross machen, das wird kaum funktionieren und dann wohl als "alpenflop" enden


----------



## blacksurf (24. August 2006)

also ich kenne Mehrtagestouren oder Alpenx mit und ohne Gepäck!
Es hat beides was!
Drum versteh ich diese müsige Diskussion überhaupt nicht
Mit Gepäcktransfer ist die Tour eindeutig relaxter aber man ist nicht so "unabhängig". 
Die Schwierigkeit eines Alpenx lässt sich nicht durch Gepäcktransfer ja oder nein ermessen, das ist völliger Mist.
Und im Falle von Coffee ist der Gepäcktransfer sogar lebensnotwenig, drum machen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder einen organisierten zusammen der genauso schön wird wie die Seealpentour mit Gepäck!


----------



## tommix000 (24. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Scheuert dir die Tasche am Oberrohr nicht den Lack durch? Das ist mir nämlich mal passiert.
> Schönes Rad übrigens.



danke! mir gefällts auch noch wie am ersten tag  

der lack hat keine spuren. demnächst soll die tasche aber auch mal ans stevens-fully, da werd ich dann ein auge drauf werfen, da die lackqualität deutlich schlechter ist als die des bergwerks.


----------



## Klein123 (7. September 2006)

Ich glaube auch daß man so etwas vorher selber mitplanen müßte. Das ist ja nicht irgendwas. Und wenn man selber überhaupt keinen Plan hat sicher auch nicht ungefährlich. Gut in eurem Fall ist es echt blöd gelaufen weil ihr euch auf den Guide verlassen habt. Aber habt ihr denn das bei eurem vorhergehenden Trainingsrunden nicht gemerkt? Das versteh ich nicht ganz.....


----------



## Klein123 (7. September 2006)

ich glaube schon daß es schwieriger ist mit einem schwereren Rucksack zu fahren als mit einem wo man nur die wichtigsten Sachen drinnen hat.





			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kenne Mehrtagestouren oder Alpenx mit und ohne Gepäck!
> Es hat beides was!
> Drum versteh ich diese müsige Diskussion überhaupt nicht
> Mit Gepäcktransfer ist die Tour eindeutig relaxter aber man ist nicht so "unabhängig".
> ...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. September 2006)

was schleppt ihr denn alles mit über die berge? hab heuer nen 20l / 5,5 kg rucksack dabei gehabt, hat für 10 tage dicke gereicht- ohne weiteren gepäcktransfer.
ok, ohne rucksack fährt es sich leichter, aber das kleine ding hat mich auch nicht besonders gestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (7. September 2006)

AlpenX nur mit Rucksack ! Ich finde es echt spassig was gewisse Leute sich so dabei denken. In den Alpen ist's definitiv häufiger schlechtes Wetter als Sonnenschein. Und wenn's mal schönes Wetter ist, kann's auf der andern Bergseite schneien. 

Jeder der häufiger in's Gebirge geht, weiss was die Minimalausrüstung ist. Also genügend Kleider, Kartenmaterial und genug Futter und zu Trinken !


----------



## Micro767 (8. September 2006)

und für ne mehrtages Tour trainiert man ja besser auch vorher mit nem gepackten Rucksack !

Ist besser für Rücken, Schulter und Nacken !


----------



## sterniwaf (8. September 2006)

Wer sagt, in einem deutschen Mittelgebirge Touren zu unternehmen, ist genauso gut wie ein Alpencross, lässt sich gewaltig was entgehen! Der Reiz war für mich, durch die verschiedenen Vegetatioszonen der Alpen zu kommen. Hautnah zu erleben, wie die Natur sich verändert. Dafür ging mir die Sache eigentlich zu schnell, ich hätte lieber noch die eine oder andere Gegend erkundet. Außerdem: Wer die Alpen nur als sportliche Herausforderung sieht, bitte schön. In meiner Gruppe stand dieser Aspekt eindeutig im Vordergrund. Die wollten einen AlpenX auf ihrer Abschußliste haben. Ich aber will wiederkommen. Wer hat denn schon einmal folgende Variante probiert: Gepäcktaschen ans Bike, damit dann "Entfernungsgewinn" unternehmen. Wenn ich dann in einem schönen Bike- und Naturgebiet bin, einfach die Taschen in der Unterkunft lassen und los! Ich werde nicht noch einmal so über die einmaligen Alpen hetzen, sie sind viel zu schade dafür!


----------



## jam123 (8. September 2006)

sterniwaf schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt, in einem deutschen Mittelgebirge Touren zu unternehmen, ist genauso gut wie ein Alpencross, lässt sich gewaltig was entgehen! Der Reiz war für mich, durch die verschiedenen Vegetatioszonen der Alpen zu kommen. Hautnah zu erleben, wie die Natur sich verändert. Dafür ging mir die Sache eigentlich zu schnell, ich hätte lieber noch die eine oder andere Gegend erkundet. Außerdem: Wer die Alpen nur als sportliche Herausforderung sieht, bitte schön. In meiner Gruppe stand dieser Aspekt eindeutig im Vordergrund. Die wollten einen AlpenX auf ihrer Abschußliste haben. Ich aber will wiederkommen. Wer hat denn schon einmal folgende Variante probiert: Gepäcktaschen ans Bike, damit dann "Entfernungsgewinn" unternehmen. Wenn ich dann in einem schönen Bike- und Naturgebiet bin, einfach die Taschen in der Unterkunft lassen und los! Ich werde nicht noch einmal so über die einmaligen Alpen hetzen, sie sind viel zu schade dafür!



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen ...


----------



## tri4me (11. September 2006)

Bin grad zurück vom AC 2006


Brenner-Grenzkamm, Kaindl-Scharte (Schneeberg), Eisjöchl, Rabbi-Joch, Bregn de l´ors, und viele kleinere Übergänge.(Teeranteil ca. 30%)

Ich hab nen 7kg Rucksack Deuter TA 30 dabeigehabt (was man halt so alles mitnimmt wenn man nur unter 2 Leuten aufteilen kann). 

Wie schwer der Rucksack wirklich ist, merkt man erst, wenn man dann in Riva die erste Tour ohne fährt. Man fliegt förmlich die Pässe hinauf.

Trotzdem würde ich weder Packtaschen ans Bike binden oder gar irgendeinen Gepäcktransport in Anspruch nehmen.

Ersteres stört die Agilität des bikes zu sehr (Ja, ich bin die oben genannten Abfahrten fast komplett gefahren). Außerdem kann man de Deuter super fest an sich zurren, so daß selbst knifflige Trails nicht zu einem verrutschen führen.

Zweiteres steht für mich auc völlig gegen den Anspruch eines AC. 
In einer Woche aus eigener Kraft die Alpen bezwingen


Oldie tri4me


----------



## herrmann (11. September 2006)

Hallo irwisch, sage mal, ist deine muckibude im nachbarort?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. September 2006)

Ich werde jetzt nicht von der Kastration des Alpencrosses schreiben, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass jedes Stückchen Zivilisation, das man auf einen Alpencross mitnimmt, das Erleben und Erfahren schmälert. 
Ich verstehe das nicht ganz: Man will sich zwar aus eigener Kraft über die Alpen quälen* aber das unter möglichst geringer Anstrengung in sekundären Angelegenheiten, also letztlich doch irgendwie komfortabel. Diese Fragestellung kann man problemlos erweitern. Reiz einer geführten Tour. Warum erarbeitet man sich das know how nicht selbst? Wozu bereits bekannte Touren fahren? Wo bleibt der Reiz des Neuen? Warum Abends zurück zur Zivilisation? Eine Übernachtung unter´m Sternenzelt kann doch viel mehr.
Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn man undeingt einen Alpencross machen muß, weil sich das halt irgendwie gehört. Aber mit dieser Einstellung hat man schon einmal die Alpen zerstört, um es drastisch und überspitzt auszudrücken.

Und überhaupt: Ein Alpencross ohne Nahtoterfahrung ist kein richtiger Alpencross. 


Grüsse
Thomas


*Gut, es wird die Zeit kommen, in der man die körperliche Anstrengung durch Lifteinsätze ersetzten wird, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## jam123 (11. September 2006)

Mhh ... bist du einer von diesen Wahnsinnigen, die mit einem uralt 3-Gänger die Alpen überqueren und über die 27 Gänger und Fullies schnöden ...   

Ich denke für viele hat das MTBiken auch einen solzialen Aspekt. Wenn ich auf der Tour bin seh ich eigentlich selten "Einzelfaherer". Dann ist es doch logisch, dass man so eine Tour in einer Gruppe fährt und wenn du noch unerfahren bist, dann ist es als Gruppe sicherer einen (Berg-)Führer dabei zu haben. Und wenn du Spitzenleistung erbringen willst - dann must du eh alleine radeln damit du das max aus dir rausholen kannst .... 

Ich persönlich finde die Alpen resp. das Gebirge unheimlich schön und geniesse die Ruhe dort oben. Es gibt sicher den sportlichen Aspekt, aber ich denke, wenn nur dieser zählt, dann kommt's zuhause in einem Fitness Studio alles viel günstiger und zudem weniger gefährlich.


----------

